# Hansel and Gretal Cottage, April 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 29, 2014)

This beautiful little cottage sits in a paddok in the Leicestershire countryside. It has some lovely exterior features and lead windows. It seems the occupants were horsey, being members of The Pony Club. Lots of rosettes lay on the kitchen floor, some dating back to 1968. They also liked to play the piano and sing along to their many hymn vinyl's.
It was very dark in parts so not the greatest photo's.
Many thanks to The Wombat!


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 29, 2014)

one word lovely


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 29, 2014)

Excellent work stealth.lovely little place..I was a bit disappointed though.i was expecting to scroll down to see a cottage made of sweets


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 29, 2014)

I can see why you call it the hansel and gretel cottage. It's so cute.


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for posting this, I've been trying to work out whats in the picture on the window sill.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 30, 2014)

Loving the 3rd and 5th shots  Also, that mattress looks in good nick from what they normally look like in derelict buildings lol. Nicely shot


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 30, 2014)

Great report!! Nice little find!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 30, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Thanks for posting this, I've been trying to work out whats in the picture on the window sill.



It's a framed prayer for horses


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 30, 2014)

Brilliant!! That door is fantastic


----------



## Caine33 (Apr 30, 2014)

Very nice. Love old places with pianos


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 30, 2014)

What a wonderful cottage nice and tidy too,thanks for sharing.


----------



## billygroat (May 1, 2014)

Superb!

Loving the door knocker especially!

Thank you


----------



## perth45 (May 1, 2014)

what a great find....


----------



## Catmandoo (May 1, 2014)

Epic or what!?!


----------



## The Wombat (May 7, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed it 
Its an unusual place


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 8, 2014)

A really lovely set here. However, for me what completes the 'story' is the exterior shot and the clear view through the bedroom window. Sets this cottage into the context of the surrounding landscape - something that I always feel is important and sadly lacking in many reports these days. Again thanks, the effort and thought you put into this is clearly shown in the photographs.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 8, 2014)

Cute little place! Mmmm gingerbread


----------

